# 1/2 Ton Capacity Pickup Truck Crane



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Wonder if my 1/2 ton '85 Ford ranger could handle that? Looks like a great deal to me!


----------



## waspslayer (Jan 3, 2010)

This looks like something I've adapted to two of my last pickups. The first was a old Dodge 3/4 ton which I sold because I got stuck in the raspberry fields to often. My current truck is Toyota 4x4 with the same "crane" fitted to the bed. On my Dodge I could carry 11 hives, my toy can fit 7, nine with the tailgate down. I put an aluminum extension on the crane arm so I can unload a small trailer I tow behind. The crane is fitted with an ATV winch with reversing solenoid box for up and down cable movement. The reversing hand held switch that came with the ATV winch would not carry the amps required to lift two deeps with a full super, so I build a reversing solenoid box with a simple two position switch. 

The Toyota's bed was not capable of supporting the cranes base during lifting, so some backing plates was called for on the undercarriage. 

The actual lifting part that goes around the hive body cleats works on the principle of an ice tong, the heavier the load the tighter the clamping. If it wasn't so cold and dark I could send some photos. Perhaps tomorrow if any one is interested.

Seeking simple solutions, to complex problems. Russell


----------

